# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  ORT-JTAG - HTC EVO 4G A9292 (HTC Supersonic) Repair Dead Boot [World FIRST]

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [09 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *HTC EVO 4G A9292 (HTC Supersonic) Repair Dead Boot [World FIRST]* *Special thx : [Arkadiy , Pulian]*  *Released Stuffs :*   HTC EVO 4G A9292 Repair FileHTC EVO 4G A9292 JTAG PinoutHTC EVO 4G A9292 Instructions   *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  HTC 7  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

